# UK Pub Crawl



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

So lad had the wonderful idea of organising a pub crawl for UK SASers sometime in early 2012. It'd be nice if we could get a fair few people to come along, if you're up for it then go ahead and join the group. We haven't decided on where to go yet, but once we've got a decent sized group we can try and find somewhere convenient for everyone. So hurry up and join you bunch of clarts.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I might be in the Uk in the new year : D

I'll join the group!


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

I might try this, depending on where it's held. Also depending on whether I'll be too scared to go or not. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

kiirby said:


> So hurry up and join you bunch of clarts.


Are you as charming IRL as you are online? If so, I cannot wait to meet you. 



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I might be in the Uk in the new year : D
> 
> I'll join the group!


:O whereabouts?



Funkadelic said:


> Also depending on whether I'll be too scared to go or not. :b


Ditto. But I'm sure I'll be up for it so long as there's alcohol involved.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm Brighton, so I'd be game for London depends on the more northern folk though, I'd be willing to travel.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Will there be a 2013 one? If so, I am there.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :O whereabouts?
> .


Nottingham or Derby most likely!


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

[email protected]"bunch of clarts"

Dunno if i'd make it to an early meet in 2012, maybe mid to late 2012. I'll join the group any way in case you lot have any more meets.


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds fun, I'm up for it as long as there's other girls going too, don't wanna be the only girl


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Liana27 said:


> Sounds fun, I'm up for it as long as there's other girls going too, don't wanna be the only girl


I'm a lady who'll be going if this actually happens, but there doesn't seem to be much interest in this thread or the group. Come on people!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I am up for this!


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm interested, i went past the place that was suggested in group and looks like its a good choice.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds good but I'm in Scotland


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

hello, i'd come. the group page is down, how come?


----------



## Dave 3D (Dec 21, 2010)

I live in liverpool but would be willing to travel for a get together


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Bump. I'm still really up for this, since lad's got himself banned I suppose it's up to me to organise it. Everyone still interested?


----------



## silver moon (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm interested... I'm willing to travel, but if it's serously down south (eg London) tis a bit far... see how it goes


----------



## Bomazu (Feb 8, 2012)

PM me or reply to this thread if this will take place around the London area and I will be there.
I live in Kent, but happy to sit on a train for an hour or so if a date and time can be confirmed


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Did this go ahead? I might be moving to the UK very soon, so it would be good to organise another meetup?


----------



## Essexboy (Apr 13, 2012)

I live in Essex and am willin to travel so I'm interested in going to a social gathering.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd do it, but I live in the north of England. If it was close enough I'd probably want to join up... hmm.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Let's get this thing done, who's still game?


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

lad said:


> Let's get this thing done, who's still game?


id love to come if we did something in london, but i would be too scared to come on my own


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm definitely still up for it. Let's not let it die again like last time.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

the UK sucks :troll


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I would be up for it....


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm from the north east, it wasn't too far I may be interested


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

why do you guys even bother meeting? the uk is just a terrible place. there's no point in leaving your house. if i was born in the uk, i'd just die.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> why do you guys even bother meeting? the uk is just a terrible place. there's no point in leaving your house. if i was born in the uk, i'd just die.


you seem mad, are your balls hurting?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Nefury said:


> you seem mad, are you hurting?


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> why do you guys even bother meeting? the uk is just a terrible place. there's no point in leaving your house. if i was born in the uk, i'd just die.


Well, according to this post, you weren't - but that doesn't make this post any less inappropriate.
Since there are no immediate plans to visit, that's just missing out.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, according to this post, you weren't - but that doesn't make this post any less inappropriate.
> Since there are no immediate plans to visit, that's just missing out.


I don't really understand what you're saying :blank.

but I was kidding in that post. and i'm assuming the other user was kidding too. I could be wrong though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I don't really understand what you're saying :blank.
> 
> but I was kidding in that post. and i'm assuming the other user was kidding too. I could be wrong though.


You just told people in the UK that their country isn't fit for living in and it makes you sick. That's not very supportive :lol.

....as if the USA is any better these days.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd only come if it's in London in May.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

why the hell did you edit my post


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

why would you crawl between pubs?
thats pre-historic mate
just walk like everyone else


thanks for understanding
best regards,


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> why would you crawl between pubs?
> thats pre-historic mate
> just walk like everyone else
> 
> ...


that's very true. first thing I thought about actually. so primitive...


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

excellent tip, we should bare that in mind


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

best regards


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> why would you crawl between pubs?
> thats pre-historic mate
> just walk like everyone else
> 
> ...


:int


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

I would be up for a meeting, I live in the north west so I would prefer somewhere closer to the North


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

Wanna be drama queen said:


> I would be up for a meeting, I live in the north west so I would prefer somewhere closer to the North


Where in cheshire do you live? I'm in Stoke if you and anyone else fancies going for a quiet drink


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

geon106 said:


> Where in cheshire do you live? I'm in Stoke if you and anyone else fancies going for a quiet drink


Yea sounds great, Im in Crewe so not far at all, hopefully we get some more people up for it


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I hate it when London isn't the centre of the universe


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

TristanS said:


> I hate it when London isn't the centre of the universe


x2 bloody Southerners in general. :b


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

is this still going to happen? if so we better plan it


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd consider it. I'm north east England.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, I can't recall a single SAS UK meetup. I really doubt it's ever gonna happen. :roll


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Heh, I can't recall a single SAS UK meetup. I really doubt it's ever gonna happen. :roll


I thought they've had two in London? I never went but I know a lot of people talked about it a while back.

I've seen at least 3 other geordies on the forum, how about everyone comes to Newcastle? We can go to a busy anxiety inducing nightclub and I can wierd out and stand staring into a corner all evening.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

MushroomGeek said:


> is this still going to happen? if so we better plan it


Yeah, it is. I really don't want it to get procrastinated over and forgotten like... well every other time.

Lad made a poll for the date here and it looks as though July is good for a few people. I'd rather not just choose a day out of nothing so if anyone has any commitments they need to work around then let me know and I can try and work out something that's good for everyone.



low said:


> I thought they've had two in London? I never went but I know a lot of people talked about it a while back.
> 
> I've seen at least 3 other geordies on the forum, how about everyone comes to Newcastle? We can go to a busy anxiety inducing nightclub and I can wierd out and stand staring into a corner all evening.


There've been quite a few, yeah. Think most of those who went have left the forums, though. Ah well.

If there's enough support for a northern meetup then I'm all for it, since it's a shame if people would be exempted since London's too far. It's quite a way away for me personally, unless it's during uni term time and I can use it as an excuse to stay at a friend's up there. But yeah, go ahead. See who's interested.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

<-- interested, but can't be bothered to travel too far from Kent or London


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Usually this kind of thing doesn't interest me but I'm up for it if it's in the Midlands and I can get away, I'm there.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

*grumble*


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I would come but i live too far away from london/midlands


----------



## RobbieS (Oct 1, 2011)

Glasgow... Yeh, **** my life... (this is the second time tonight I've used that sentence as a reply)


----------

